# Possible Phoenix-Tucson rail



## bobnabq (Oct 13, 2011)

Several options – including the possibility of taking no action at all – will be on the table as state and federal officials look at a possible Phoenix-to-Tucson passenger rail line.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, so it looks like we're getting a Tier I report on Phoenix-Tuscon. This is good to hear, but the $2bn sticker price is likely to be problematic...but if it's rolled in with what appear to be some other commuter lines in/around Phoenix, this might actually be workable...

...once AZ gets out of its current real estate funk that's got the state in a bit of a hole. Still, if the cuts are heavy enough now (AZ _has_ to cut some things, as I understand it, such is their hole) and you get a good rebound on the backside of the recession, there might be money to push this forward.


----------



## edding (Oct 14, 2011)

FWIW, there was a very positive article in support of this in the ASU student newspaper, _State Press_,yesterday. One never knows in Arizona, but the proverbial " I'll believe it when I see it".


----------



## henryj (Oct 14, 2011)

This is just more(6 million) government money wasted on another useless study. Right now Greyhound has nine departures a day between the two cities that take around two hours. How many of these people that are so much for rail use public transport now. Probably none. Then they talk about the population more than doubling by 2050. What are they going to use for water for Gods sake? It's a desert. Have any of you ever been to Tucson. Nothing grows there but cactus and lizards. Double the population would mean 10 million people. They would be like ants living on top of each other and with no water to drink. It's never going to happen. How bout making the Sunset Limited daily for starters and rerouting it through Phoenix like it used to be. They can't even do that much less this commuter rail boondoggle. They can't even get a bus connection to Maricopa from Phoenix. Bah humbug.


----------



## edding (Oct 14, 2011)

henryj said:


> This is just more(6 million) government money wasted on another useless study. Right now Greyhound has nine departures a day between the two cities that take around two hours. How many of these people that are so much for rail use public transport now. Probably none. Then they talk about the population more than doubling by 2050. What are they going to use for water for Gods sake? It's a desert. Have any of you ever been to Tucson. Nothing grows there but cactus and lizards. Double the population would mean 10 million people. They would be like ants living on top of each other and with no water to drink. It's never going to happen. How bout making the Sunset Limited daily for starters and rerouting it through Phoenix like it used to be. They can't even do that much less this commuter rail boondoggle. They can't even get a bus connection to Maricopa from Phoenix. Bah humbug.


While I agree with making the SL daily, not much else. Water in Arizona, esp. Phoenix & Tucson is a very complex issue and indeed much of the area has sufficient water resources. CAP water and the water from the dammed rivers around Phoenix supply, in general, an adequate supply. Tucson is a different story for several reasons, two of which: they rely more on groundwater and refuse to use and treat CAP water for human consumption. Secondly if bus service trumped rain service then most cities should get rid of trains. And plus, I for one( as most people) refuse to take buses. I would take a train instead of my car ( I live in Phoenix), but never a bus. I never thought I would see light rail in Phoenix/ East Valley and it's here so maybe in some future there will be a rail connection between Phoenix and Tucson.


----------

